# Hey drummers. post pics of your setup here.



## Icestorm (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey drummers. lets see some pictures of your setups. 

Yes I'm aware that I'm in need of new cymbals, so please dont say anything about the state of my current ones, they were beginners cymbals from 3 years ago and they didnt stand up to my playing style too well and therefor all cracked in the last year except the ride which is like a rock..., problem is I'm fuckin' broke at the moment and cymbals are really expensive in my area. Also I don't really use hihats that much so I don't currently have any but I want to change that so I plan on getting some soon. anyways, post away...













and yes, this is the one and only Mike Portnoy of Dream Theater's autograph on this snare, I met Mike at SamAsh in Richmond in the summer of 2008.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

the last drummer i tried out for my band had a ride that was so fucked up it sounded like a pretty decent china, it was kinda weird, but still cool.
he was a good drummer, but not the exact style i needed. he was too deathcore for my band(he wanted to do blast beats a lot more than i wanted in my music).

my drum kit = FL Studio 9 but with samples i found elsewhere.
i want to get one of these to start out on, though ultimately i want this but thats not going to be anywhere near my price range for a long time.

also, im not a drummer, i just like to dick around on drums. eventually im sure ill be decent at it, but im not really trying to get anywhere with it, i mainly just want to play along to songs i like.


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, Roland makes killer electric kits, they are a SNAP to record, all you have to do is plug the drum module straight into your laptop or PC via patchcable and hit your favorite recording program up, hit the record button and go. its that simple.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Icestorm said:


> Yeah, Roland makes killer electric kits, they are a SNAP to record, all you have to do is plug the drum module straight into your laptop or PC via patchcable and hit your favorite recording program up, hit the record button and go. its that simple.



not to mention the drum kits sound amazing. plus i love the funky sounding kits they have on the high end ones, especially the foreign kits.

also, iron cobra, very nice. though i really like the DW 9000 the most.


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

indeed. IC Power Glides, I love them, dont know what I'd do without them, best pedals I've ever owned, period, though my next pedals will likely be AXIS X Longboards more than likely. Derek Roddy, Chris Adler and Tim Yeung use em and I have a simular double kick technique to both of them, not as fast quite yet, but I bet I can work that out once I have the same pedals they use...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Icestorm said:


> Chris Adler and Tim Yeung



i love you.


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

Any serious metal enthusiast/drummer cannot say both aren't fucking sickly talently madmen behind a kit, there is no denying that for sure. I know cause I've seen Lamb Of God twice on this tour and Chris just fucking rips behind that kit, fucking insane, no joke


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2010)

Pete Sandoval, George Kollias, and Vitek (RIP).










Mapex VX limited edition with Sabian APX all around. Pearl powershifters 1002, and a god damn drum throne that wouldn't stay put.

I'm also selling all of this + all my drumming stuff for 1500$ if you're in the area.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Icestorm said:


> Any serious metal enthusiast/drummer cannot say both aren't fucking sickly talently madmen behind a kit, there is no denying that for sure. I know cause I've seen Lamb Of God twice on this tour and Chris just fucking rips behind that kit, fucking insane, no joke



i agree with you 100%

also, watch this if you havent seen it already.
and even if you have, watch it again, cuz its amazing ;D



EDIT: thats a lovely kit you have there Lastdirewolf.


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen that, that is quite spectacular isn't it. 

And nice setup Dire. Sabians for life man. smart man! 

I plan on getting Sabian HHX's next to replace these sucky ass cracked ones I have now eventually.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 25, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Pete Sandoval, George Kollias, and Vitek (RIP).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That set is spectacular, man. Heads look brand new. Plus Sabians? I love you.

My kit is a pretty trashy second hand thing. I'll post pics when I can. Basically, it's...

1x linko bass /w Evans heads (With a mysterious blood-covered blanket inside)
1x Lefty Double Pedal / 1x Yamaha kick
1x Camber hi-hat
1x Camber crash/ride
1x Sabian AA Metal-X 20" crash which is my baby.
2x Linko rack toms w/ Remo heads
1x Linko floor tom w/ Evans head

Which isn't a whole hell of a lot. I tune it using a sprocket socket jammed backwards onto an old chisel. I'M SO DIY.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Double Pedal



...werent you just ripping on drummers that use double pedals a few days ago?


----------



## Stawks (Jan 25, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> ...werent you just ripping on drummers that use double pedals a few days ago?



Drummers that _overuse_ the double pedal. Plus I was mostly just being a dick for the sake of conversation. Doubles sound kickass most of the time.

Still, I usually use my single, 'cause I've got no self control and when I use the double I just blast away and sound like a shitty -core drummer.

Double pedal used well. Never takes the hihat. Mostly just use it for 'bass accents' or whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Drummers that _overuse_ the double pedal. Plus I was mostly just being a dick for the sake of conversation. Doubles sound kickass most of the time.



goddamnit, why didnt i see that coming?



> Still, I usually use my single, 'cause I've got no self control and when I use the double I just blast away and sound like a shitty -core drummer.



hey now dont discriminate, plenty of regular metal drummers do that too ;p


----------



## Stawks (Jan 25, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> hey now dont discriminate, plenty of regular metal drummers do that too ;p



lol. This is true. HELLO MY NAME IS LARS I HOPE YOU LIKE THIS BECAUSE ITS THE ONLY BEAT I CAN PLAY WITHOUT SOUND LIKE A SCRUB AND WILL PLAY IT FOREVER HEY NO FAIR SOMEONE TURNED THE DRUMS MICS ON


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Stawks said:


> lol. This is true. HELLO MY NAME IS LARS I HOPE YOU LIKE THIS BECAUSE ITS THE ONLY BEAT I CAN PLAY WITHOUT SOUND LIKE A SCRUB AND WILL PLAY IT FOREVER HEY NO FAIR SOMEONE TURNED THE DRUMS MICS ON



i lold

hard xD


----------



## garoose (Jan 25, 2010)

My drum set started off as just a Ludwig accent set with b8 cymbals, but I've been updating it over the years.

Ludwig accent 5 piece drum set
ec2 heads on the toms
genera dry on the snare
emad 2 on bass

main crash: Sabian AA 18 inch rock crash
second crash: Sabian B8 18 inch crash/ride
ride cymbal: zildjian A series Ride 22 inch (I think) 
hi-hats: Sabian AA 14 inch metal
Effects: Sabian AA 8 inch metal, LP wood block and LP RidgeRider cow bell

I'm too lazy to go into the basement and get some pics, so heres one from one of my bands gigs (this was before I had AA hihats).


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2010)

Sup guys, am I doin it rite


----------



## garoose (Jan 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sup guys, am I doin it rite


 
Looks right to me, but what do I know I just got here. Do you actually play djembe (is that what it is?) with a group or in your own songs or wte, or is it just another percussive toy you've collected?


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2010)

garoose said:


> Looks right to me, but what do I know I just got here. Do you actually play djembe (is that what it is?) with a group or in your own songs or wte, or is it just another percussive toy you've collected?



I'm hoping to be able to work it into my own songs a lot in the future, but for now it's just fun to play. So I guess you can say I'm currently between the two. Haven't met any other djembe players from my area yet; it would be so fun to play with a group.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sup guys, am I doin it rite



is that a schecter that i see?



EDIT:


> Double pedal used well. Never takes the hihat. Mostly just use it for 'bass accents' or whatever you want to call them.


i just now noticed that you added that. in that case i seriously think youd have respect for my last drummer, i wish i still had the video of him in the 08 guitar center drum off. he did superb other than one part where he went slightly off. his entire routine was improv and  his left foot was going between the left kick, the hat pedal, and a cow bell pedal, he hit the cowbell at the "wrong" time a few times and it sounded odd. but since only 6 of the 10 people showed up on his day, only the first 2 places moved on, he placed 3rd. only reason hes not still in the band is because i moved and hes not able to relocate anytime soon. makes me sad because hes really the most talented _and_ versatile drummer ive ever met.


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 26, 2010)

Indeed, it is a Schecter C1 Elite.  A really badass guitar indeed. Schecters rule. my neighbor has a Schecter Jeff Loomis Signature 7 stringer. amazing tone for a killer price!


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 26, 2010)

Icestorm said:


> Indeed, it is a Schecter C1 Elite.  A really badass guitar indeed. Schecters rule. my neighbor has a Schecter Jeff Loomis Signature 7 stringer. amazing tone for a killer price!



schecter, ESP/LTD and jackson are the only guitars/basses i will ever buy. they blow everything else out of the water in my opinion, especially considering how affordable they are(unless you buy a signature model of course).


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> is that a schecter that i see?



Why yes c:



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> schecter, ESP/LTD and jackson are the only guitars/basses i will ever buy. they blow everything else out of the water in my opinion, especially considering how affordable they are(unless you buy a signature model of course).



I'm thinking of getting something from their custom shop once I'm all rich and stuff

But wait this is a drum thread, not a guitar thread


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 27, 2010)

Aden said:


> Why yes c:



i came.
thats fucking beautiful.




> I'm thinking of getting something from their custom shop once I'm all rich and stuff
> 
> But wait this is a drum thread, not a guitar thread



nice, id like to do the same.
lol, my bad, you cant post a pic with a guitar in it somewhere(especially one like that) without me saying something about it ;p


----------



## insanitosis (Jan 27, 2010)

garoose said:


> My drum set started off as just a Ludwig accent set with b8 cymbals, but I've been updating it over the years.
> 
> Ludwig accent 5 piece drum set
> ec2 heads on the toms
> ...



XD I have nearly the same set

5 piece lugwig accent set with gray metal flake
ec2 heads on the toms  (they are even sweeter with evans dampening rings)
16" sabian B8 rock crash
18" sabian B8 rock crash
18" sabian XS crash ride
20" paiste 308 ride
14" paiste 308 hi hats
and a couple wuhan splashes for good measure


----------

